# SUPERDRIVE n'est plus reconnu sur iMac G4 10.4.11



## pecege (8 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir!

j'ai un souci avec mon iMac PowerPC G4 avec SuperDrive ( mac Os X 10.4.11) .

depuis quelques jours, lorsque je mets un CD ou DVD dans le lecteur, le cd ou DVD n'apparait pas sur le bureau, puis le lecteur éjecte le CD/DVD au bout de qq instants.

L'utilitaire de disque ne visualise pas non plus le CD ou DVD .

Une bonne âme aurait-elle une suggestion géniale, pour que le superdrive fonctionne à nouveau?

Merci à toutes et à tous,


----------



## christophe2312 (9 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour
IL m' a l' air d ' étre hs le Spdrive


----------



## Arlequin (9 Décembre 2009)

petite astuce qui marche parfois: 

un reset pram/nvram


----------



## pecege (29 Janvier 2010)

Merci de vos réponse qui - hélas, n'ont pas permis de rendre vie au superdrive.

Avec mes remerciements,

Bien cordialement,



Pierre-Christian.


----------



## Invité (3 Février 2010)

T'as essayé les Cd de nettoyage avec les petites brosses ?
Ca décrasse les poussières sur la lentille, des fois ce n'est que ça !


----------



## noz (25 Février 2010)

Ou carrément de changer le superdrive ? Ca coûte 29 euros... (moi j'ai utilisé un samsung, mais le pioneer est tout aussi compatible)


----------



## pecege (18 Avril 2010)

Invité a dit:


> T'as essayé les Cd de nettoyage avec les petites brosses ?
> Ca décrasse les poussières sur la lentille, des fois ce n'est que ça !



Je vais essayer, merci du conseil!

Bien cordialement,

PCG

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h09 ----------




noz a dit:


> Ou carrément de changer le superdrive ? Ca coûte 29 euros... (moi j'ai utilisé un samsung, mais le pioneer est tout aussi compatible)



Si le nettoyage ne donne rien, je l'envisagerais ( avec prudence, n'ayant jamais rien fait sur la machine, si ce n'est ajouter de la mémoire vive..)

Merci de votre réponse,

Bien cordialement,

PCG


----------

